# ASUS P5LP-LE does not show video at boot



## NeilPeartRules (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a HP Pavilion a1214n whose motherboard had a corrupted BIOS that could not be repaired. I ordered a new motherboard to replace the old one. It's exactly the same...P5LP-LE Rev. 1.04.

When I installed the new board and hooked up the fans, the DVD drive and the SATA hard drive I get no video. There is power running to the fans and the other items but there is no video output from the board allowing me to even see the BIOS. There is also no beeping or other sounds coming from the motherboard.

I used the onboard video with the old MB so there is no video card conflict. 

There is nothing new to the system with the exception of the new hard drive. Windows is not installed on the machine. 

So I can't even see if the BIOS is working correctly. Any suggestions you have to help me would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## zell_ditch (Apr 25, 2008)

if you have a solution for this problem tell me please. I have the same problem


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

If you have any spare video cards, try plugging them in. The BIOS might have been set to PCI, AGP, or PCI-E video as preferred rather than integrated graphics. Failing that, try a CMOS reset:

1. Ground yourself by touching the case.
2. Unplug the system from the wall.
3. Short pins 2 and 3 of the CMOS reset pins and wait 10 minutes.
4. Replace the CMOS reset pins to 1 and 2.
5. Plug the computer back in and boot.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you plugged the aux power plug into the m/board


----------



## colcwboy (Jul 7, 2008)

I just upgraded my HP to a Leonite board from a limestone so I could run a Core @ Duo 2.4 1066 4 gigs of ram runs great but it has on board video and share the memory and i don't like that I have the existing Asus 7300LE PCIE x16 256 video card from my other board and when i plug that card in I get no video black screen I went into the Bios and set primary graphics to PCIE and saved and no change when i take out PCIE card the on board video works using a 300w power supply I pulled power from all preferals including HD and still no flicker. Does anyone think I need to go to a 400W power supply i went to asus site and calculated and it shows to use at least a 400 watter or do you think it is a IRQ conflict? PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

you'd be better off getting a quality PSU in the 550-650watt range for sure. Did you format your HD when you changed the boards?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the calculators are only a rough guide there are other factors to factor in
the minimum output from a quality psu on the 12v+ line for pcie is 26amps this puts you in this range
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## colcwboy (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok guy's I installed a coolmax 550w PSU and still have same issue with video card!!! any pointers would really help.


----------



## colcwboy (Jul 7, 2008)

I am having a hard time finding a bios update for this leonite board using xp media thanks to this forum I have found everything else I really need to get this pci-e vidoe card working. would I need to re-install the OS to install the chipset drivers?


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

Its unlikely you will find bios updates for your board. Being an OEM board only the brand name would have them. In your case HP. OEM companies dont offer bios updates for the most part. But if you look on the HP and find em, mobo drivers can be installed at any time without the need to reinstall windows. Now if your looking to update your bios make sure of a few things before you do so. If you never have or are not quite sure then dont. There are a ton of things that can go wrong even if you do know what you are doing. Check your mobo to see what kind of bios you have. If its a dual bios then you are pretty safe to do what you will. Read up on it and how it works so you are ready and able to fix your bios if you mess it up. If you dont have a dual bios, check to see if your bios chip is soldered onto the mobo and not in a bracket. If its soldered on and you mess up, thats the end of your mobo. Most OEM boards will be soldered on.


----------



## colcwboy (Jul 7, 2008)

I found a bios update on HP for the leonite board but it said it is for vista no xp media in its listing still tried it and it said i did not meet the requirements I am sure it goes in to see if vista is installed. I HATE OEM I have always built my own system and let my wife talk me into this one it is really a POS pheonix/award does not have a flash for it either. looks like i might have to upgrade to vista ultimate in order to get this to work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried installing the card and clearing the cmos then booting?
Bottom of the page here; http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00864946&lc=en&cc=us


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a read though here,they had success in updateing the bios towards the end of the thread
http://forums12.itrc.hp.com/service...47627+1216563282244+28353475&threadId=1110942


----------



## colcwboy (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks wrench97 I will try that it's just weird that all my prefs work in all the pci slots and the fan runs on the video card so I know it is getting power to the pci-e slot and this card worked on my limestone board but not the leonite I was informed today that I should run sp3 on my xp media edition. this board was on an hp with vista I am not sure if that has any effect. on board video work great no issues in device manager. Still scratching my head!!


----------



## colcwboy (Jul 7, 2008)

dai I just just won a bid for vista ultimate how do you like it and do you think that might solve the issues thats what HP recomended since the board was set up with xp.


----------



## colcwboy (Jul 7, 2008)

sorry I meant set up with vista


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have been running vista since the early beta,like anything new you have to find your way around it
i consider it is a vast improvement over xp once you get used to it
you replaced your power supply with another useless one,these days they need to be quality
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You know that card should at least show the bois screen even without an OS installed and I pretty sure a Bios update isn't going to do anything. I would test the card in another board and if it works, I'd say the motherboard is DOA.


----------



## colcwboy (Jul 7, 2008)

dai thanks for the info on the power supply's I will return this to tiger direct and spend a little more.


----------



## colcwboy (Jul 7, 2008)

wrench I did try the video card in another machine and it shows video.
question is why would all my slots work except for the Pci-e I have a card in each of the pci slot and they work fine and all oter prefs work I bought this as a refurbed board. I have another one on it's way. what is a good micro atx board I could put in this hp case without too much modification of cables. I do prefer Asus boards it would be nice to be able to tweek the machine without an OEM Bios I will never buy OEM again like I said before I have always built my own in the past. Just havent been in the gig for a couple of years and things really have changed!! Let you all know how the other board works.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In a Micro Asus one of these I would think, I haven't used Asus for a while.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16813131288,N82E16813131222,N82E16813131187

My guess on the PCIE slot is that something happened with the last install and was missed in the refurb.


----------

